# How to make short bamboo circular needles



## Lynx (Jun 3, 2011)

After trying unsuccessfully to purchase some 9" circular needles in the uk, I decided to try and make my own. After one disaster I finally suceeded and now have made several sizes from 9" to 14" so I thought I would try and show other people how to make them.

You will need:
bamboo circulars with plastics tubes as the cord.
A small saw or pruning clippers to cut the needles
sharp craft knife
super glue
fine sandpaper (or in my case the dogs rotary nail file}
clear nail varnish
wax polish

Measure the needle tips and mark where you want to cut them. for the purpose of this demonstration I made mine 2" each

Cut the needles at the mark using the saw or pruning clippers

Cut the plastic tube left on the needle shaft to the length you need. ie if you are making 9" needles subtract the length of the 2 needles tips from 9" and you will need 5" for the plastic tube

Carefully strip away some of the needle shaft using the craft knife. You will need to provide a flat edge for the plastic tube to be pushed uo against. (on larger needles such as 5mm and up it may be easier to use a pencil sharpener first to shave away the worst of the bamboo)

Apply a drop of super glue to the shaft of the needle and push the plastic tube on to meet flush with the flat edge you have made on the shaft.

Use the sandpaper to sand the join so that any bamboo or plastic that is causing a ridge is removed

Coat the join with a little clear nail polish

When the nail polish is dry, buff the needle tips with some wax polish


----------



## Novasea (Nov 10, 2012)

ty very much Lynx  Made mine the same way..but didn't think of coating join with clear nail polish..nice idea  Thank you for taking the time to upload pics  Still haven't figured that out yet  Rotary sander is a super idea too  

I found that if you cut the tubing carefully...and the needles..you can get two sets small circs out of one long circular needle.


----------



## cindylucifer (Sep 10, 2011)

Can't wait to try this. I have some bamboo needles that I wound up with two sets so now I can experiment with a set.


----------



## Lynx (Jun 3, 2011)

cindylucifer said:


> Can't wait to try this. I have some bamboo needles that I wound up with two sets so now I can experiment with a set.


I just bought 18 pairs or cheap bamboo needles from amazon for my experiment and tbh I dont really need to buy better quality ones as these work perfectly fine as they are


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Wow! I think you could go into business & make some money, Lynx. Thanks for the info. You're very creative.


----------



## Lynx (Jun 3, 2011)

virginia42 said:


> Wow! I think you could go into business & make some money, Lynx. Thanks for the info. You're very creative.


If I didn't have other commitments I would consider it, but for now I have family to deal with. Maybe it's something I can look to do in the future


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

This is so cool----I love making my own things, recycling, and making do when something happens--this fills all those categories--love it.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

cool


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

thanks, this is great. But why not cut just one end of the tubing? that way you only have to rejoin the one end.


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

You can use a pencil sharpener to shape the ends.


----------



## islandgirl81 (Jul 29, 2013)

Thank you so much. I bought a whole set of Stitchberry 12" circulars and they all measure 13" tip to tip and are impossible to use. Wasn't sure what to do with them. Now I do. Thanks


----------



## Gingamgal (Mar 8, 2011)

I wish there was some way to shorten just the metal tips of my Chia-Goo red 9" circulars. They always make the tips about 1/2" too long on each side.


----------



## Beve (May 5, 2012)

what a neat idea, and well described, too! I stopped using my dpn's in favor of magic loop, so I have a lot of them. I have also used an eraser on one end of my dpns for shorter work. Then I used them like straight needles. I will try your method. thanks!


----------



## nanadee (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi,

Well, I never!!!!!!!!!!! so smart--I learn so much from other
KPers.

Thank you so much for taking the time for sharing just so thoughtful.

As I sit here watching scenes from 9/11 I am comforted that there is still many good and kind people out there. Your and others thoughtfulness makes a difference.


Many blessings to you and all the others.

Love to all,

Diane


----------



## boskez (Aug 12, 2013)

Thank you for this micro tuto  
just what I wanted to do myself ^-^
hugs


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

thanks for a good idea


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

You are soooo clever!!! :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Aren't you the clever one!


----------



## Vique (Oct 28, 2011)

Thank you for the tutorial, that's pretty slick.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Thanks for perfecting the techniques for us.


----------



## knottyknittershop (Mar 16, 2012)

Wow! Resourceful.


----------



## bevqual (May 9, 2011)

Thanks so much for this tutorial! Love this!


----------



## bevnz (Nov 29, 2012)

Very clever lady


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks! I wish I had thought of this when one of my cats savaged the plastic tube. I am sure I'm not the only KPer to have this happen!!


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

What a great idea!


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Brilliant! Many thanks for showing us how you made these


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

KA classic bamboo makes 9.5" asymmetric circulars. I'm sure you can find them in your neck to the woods.


----------



## dragonflyspring (Jul 9, 2013)

Where do you obtain the plastic tubing? Thank you.


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

Monofilament for weed whackers is what some people use; not very flexible.


----------



## dragonflyspring (Jul 9, 2013)

So, what do other people use? I would want a flexible tubing. Thanks, for the reply.


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

Check a hardware store for hollow tubing or fishing supplies or even medical supplies.


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

Aquarium tubing might do the job for larger sizes. Also if you have friends in the veterinary or medical profession you might be able to score some "out of date" catheter or similar.


----------



## greythounds (Aug 26, 2011)

I am always amazed at what women can do with what they have and make it into what they need.Thank you , Thank you. Someone gave me several plastic circs.
I may try this with them.


----------

